# Bad respray. Can't sell car!



## Jab1911 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm new here. 
My hubby just went somewhere to look at another gtr. We have an 09 plate now but upgrading to a 12 plate. (Same stages as what we have now)
We decided to get a full respray due to a lot of stone chips and scuffs here and there. 
When we picked it up it was perfect. However, I noticed a lot of bubbles on Bonnet boot and roof. It did go back. We spent well over £3k. As we have the rare silver/grey, black edition. 
It's been a few months since the work has been done now. He went to get it part x'd and they said there a lot of rust bubbles coming through. Also 1/2 areas where it was taped are visible. Apparently I'm yet to see the proof of that. 
So the verdict is. He wouldn't even buy it off us as a part x! 
So what do I say to the spraying place? I know exactly what I'll say if they refuse. ? 
Yes I'm a women but my love is cars. And I'm not that stupid. ?? 
Any help, tips, advice will be amazing.
Thanks in advance. Sorry for long post. I'm just fuming.


----------



## Dave48 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Spray*

Sorry to hear this upsetting can't you go back to the person who sprayed it and tell him what has happened and if he can sort it out worth a go if not I have a guy who normally sprays my cars can foward you the number if you like good luck


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like microblistering due to moisture under/in paint. If so will have to be rubbed down and repainted properly.


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

markM3 said:


> Sounds like microblistering due to moisture under/in paint. If so will have to be rubbed down and repainted properly.


This is the most likely answer to your problem, Can be caused by an airline contaminated by moisture due to a faulty or poorly maintained compressor or moisture somehow stuck in either the primer or basecoat . could even be that the car was not prepped properly although this is unlikely due to the fact it's taken a few months for the bubbles to appear, could give you a more definitive answer if I had a picture of the bubbles in your paint 

I don't know where you will stand when it comes to confronting the body shop/spray company, if it is microblistering then you would hope they will sort out the mess but I couldn't guarantee they will do that (chances are they won't) there are no cures for microblistering, your only option would be for all the affected paint layers to be sanded down and removed, then a full respray.. again.. 

if the body shop company refuse or dismiss your claims, then legal action is your best bet. pretty sure you can get some 

The problem will only get worse now the summer is getting close, the moisture in your paint will obviously try to escape more in warmer weather than colder. 

shitty situation to be in that's for sure  good luck though!


----------



## Jab1911 (Apr 5, 2016)

Cheers. I've noticed this eve. that when they repainted there's tape lines along the ridges. Although it isn't noticeable unless u look very very close. A slight blister patch on the boot lid. Definitely not micro. The hubby made it sound really bad on the phone. Because of what the guy told him. The guy was definitely being very picky! That's for sure. 
There are definitely a couple of issues where they will (hopefully) sort. 
But on closer inspection it's all very very minimal. Won't be selling to him or part x"ing. 
Stressing for nothing. Sorry.


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Jab1911 said:


> Cheers. I've noticed this eve. that when they repainted there's tape lines along the ridges. Although it isn't noticeable unless u look very very close. A slight blister patch on the boot lid. Definitely not micro. The hubby made it sound really bad on the phone. Because of what the guy told him. The guy was definitely being very picky! That's for sure.
> There are definitely a couple of issues where they will (hopefully) sort.
> But on closer inspection it's all very very minimal. Won't be selling to him or part x"ing.
> Stressing for nothing. Sorry.



Alright no worries, good to hear. let's hope it all gets sorted without any more issues :-]


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

*Paintwork*

Is the car too bad to try and sell it privately?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

You could always try a machine polish on the taped areas? Sometimes you can remove a few microns and mask it even more.

And there's probably a 'smart repair' option for the boot lid, if you can find a repairer who is really well rated (a lot are awful!)


----------

